# Glass scratch



## Udis (Sep 30, 2006)

I have a scratch on the outside of my aquarium, it's not deep at all, if you run a finger nail over it, it doesn't feel rough or anything, just smooth, but the scratch is still there. I've tried everything from scraping it off to using vinegar to no avail. Is there any product out there that will remove this scratch without distorting the glass? I have been looking at lens drx but I dunno if that would work or not.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

there are car windshield scratch fillers that should work. Methyl Methacrylate and similar compounds have a very similar refractive index to glass. If you polish off the scratch, you will get an indent in the glass, but it will probably be less noticeable than the scratch.


----------



## Udis (Sep 30, 2006)

what about the glasses lens scratch remover like this one https://www.asseenontvnetwork.com/vcc/advancedresultsmarketing/lensdoctor/198900/ that you just wipe on, could I use this instead? The only thing about this if the place where I wipe this stuff in will look different from rest of the glass.


----------

